# Why Does the fish do this?



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I came home this morning and this it what I saw...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm.... that looks bad.

Crazy fish.

What type of fish is it? A tetra?

Is it still alive?


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a Rummy nose to me.  That sucks...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow I never see this move before lol


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup its a rummy nose. I feed them 2-3 times a day and i dont think is looking for food. Its probably an odd ball one. Hes RIP already when i tried to take him out that took me 30min to figure it out how to remove him.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

out-take? c02? wow crazy, i know rummy knows aren't to hardy of a tetra.. could of possible went in to shock, where did you get your rummy nose from.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you might have just taken 1st place for world's smallest nano aquarium.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got them at true percula.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Darwin Award winner of the Tetras.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I second that motion. All in favor say "I".


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I rummys are on sale at petsmart.. also saw xp1s 60.00 xp2 90.00 and xp3 114.00 and xp3 116.00 reduced to clear. plano store.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks fishjoe.. I will try to go there and see some rummynose. I love this fish they school together with my rosaline shark.


----------

